# need advice on outdoor kennel



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

I have 2 indoor gsds Thinking of having an outdoor kennel to use at times when we are going to be gone all day so they can be out of their indoor kennels and to be able to use the restroom. what is the best size for each dog? flooring?. We want to make sure they will be safe and not be able to get loose. we live out in country not in a neighborhood. Would appreciate any assistance. again this would only be used on occasion.
thanks Sherry


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Check out a local fencing company. I've found they often have great outdoor kennels. I look for welded, heavy gauge wire. A good welded wire kennel has less areas for the dog to catch itself on (however I still always remove collars). Heavy gauge is like 18 or 16, can't remember exactly. Then I look for one that has a welded wire roof built into the kennel. You can drape the kennel with heavy canvas on 3 sides and the top to keep rain and snow out (for the most part). Finally, if you live in a cold climate like I do, I have a good insulated dog house that is as destruction proof as possible. I like doors that can be locked when I'm away.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh and I have a dirt floor with fresh straw. I think the size of mine is 5 ft tall and 10 ft long by 6 foot wide.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a 10x20 with straw as the flooring. I put a lock on the gate if I need any if mine to stay put. I don't use it often, mostly they go to the bathroom in there and it's easy to clean up.


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks! appreciate the help!


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

I bought two kennels and attached them together to make more room. I use pine bedding for a floor and bought the dog houses just for rain/sun protection if I needed them to be out a little longer. I use mine mostly for when I cannot watch them but I have also been putting them out when I have to leave for work and the weather will be nice.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Actually the heavier gage is the smaller number. GSDs can take apart 13 gage wire that most boxed kennels are made of. The kennels that are chain link that I have are 9 gage -- much heavier and stronger. 

I also use the doc-bob kennels from Tractor supply. So far no problems with the panels coming apart. 

I use flooring they can't dig under, though I do have some puppies in a kennel made up by several doc-bobs, and I used cedar chips to keep the moisture down, and it is natural bug repelling.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I asked for (and got) the Doc Bob kennel for Christmas. Of course, my husband hurt his back and hasn't been able to put it up yet. We are going to put down pavers with indoor/outdoor over the top with a roof. I plan on a 10x10 pen with the doghouse outside of the pen (with just the opening of the house inside the pen) to maximize space. Some day. *sigh*


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Galathiel said:


> I asked for (and got) the Doc Bob kennel for Christmas. Of course, my husband hurt his back and hasn't been able to put it up yet. We are going to put down pavers with indoor/outdoor over the top with a roof. I plan on a 10x10 pen with the doghouse outside of the pen (with just the opening of the house inside the pen) to maximize space. Some day. *sigh*


Put the whole house in there. GSDs love to lay on their house, it does not take any floor space. Just don't put it up against the kennel so they do not try to climb out. 

Also, my outside pen, with the doc-bobs, is about five panels long and 3-4 panels wide. I put it together myself in two hours. All you need is a box-end wrench. The panels are not all that heavy, and the latch isn't difficult. I also put a sunscreen on the top and on one side and an x-pen inside so I could get puppies in to that section before opening the outer fencing. Kind of like a safety section. 

This is a little old. It is all wood chips now, and just a little extra fencing around the gate, but it gives the idea:


----------

